
If font rendering on Linux sucks then why fonts on Android look good? - xstartup
You can quickly google &quot;font rendering on linux&quot;. But the fonts on Android seem to have no issue. What&#x27;s the difference in font rendering between these two OS?
======
bjourne
Font rendering has kind of stopped sucking on Linux lately. There was this guy
making a package called Infinality which majorly improved the appearance of
most fonts on Linux. His patches has fiiiinally been pushed upstream to
fontconfig and freetype2 themselves.

But that's not the major difference between Android and Linux -- it's the DPI.
Mobile phone screens have about four times as many pixels/unit of area
compared to regular 1920x1080 screens. Run Linux on a HiDPI screen and fonts
will look just as good.

------
odonnellryan
I think this depends on the app. I've only had problems with fonts on Linux on
a few apps, most notably text editors ... of course ... and most notably of
those JetBrains products (though I am a fan of their products otherwise).

There are things you can do in these situations to make things better. Right
now I'm on Windows, though.

Had to do some Windows dev and it's easier to run a VM and connect my IDE to
that from Windows rather than the other way around, at least in my experience
:)

------
microwavecamera
You know, as a long time Linux user, I've never thought about that. That's a
good question.

------
grover_hartmann
Font rendering on Linux doesn't suck.

------
sbarber
You are confusing Linux distros and The GNU kernel.

Android is built on the GNU kernel like Linux, but does not share the same
libraries and packages as Linux.

Android does not use the same graphics interface as Linux uses.

~~~
janeroe
> You are confusing Linux distros and The GNU kernel.

> Android is built on the GNU kernel like Linux, but does not share the same
> libraries and packages as Linux.

That'd be Stallman's dream. But no, Linux is the kernel. Evil corporation has
no plans to switch to GNU Hurd as far as I know (at least that's the case in
the dimension I live in). And the packages that are used together with the
Linux kernel are from GNU project (that's why those are called GNU/Linux
distros).

